# Epoxy Floor Prep



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

Usually when we are doing an Epoxy Floor Application on concrete we perform a light or coarse grind to the floor (depending on condition) to make the profile conducive to the epoxy

I have an 1800sf epoxy bid on an unfinished concrete floor that is in very good condition and used for parking vans

I was wondering if i only Pressure wash the floor using a surface cleaner would that change the profile enough and open up the floor for the epoxy application??

Any thoughts would greatly be appreciated


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

No. Grind it. 
No corner cutting with floor coatings.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Grind it.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

2 choices: acid etch or grind. Acid won't always provide for a satisfactory profile. Only guaranteed way is to grind.


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

As stated above,cleaning and grinding would be best.
I sometimes will use muriatic acid during my cleaning process.It is one of the cheapest ways to prep concrete for epoxy. The profile that is left is a a little rougher than diamond grinding. Pool supply stores will have it.
Do some research and use common sense when handling it. 
It can be very dangerous.


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Grind. Always. There is no clearer (and costly) example of poor prep than an epoxy finish on a floor that was not prepped with a grinder.


----------



## DunriteNJ (Aug 15, 2014)

Thanks all for the overwhelming feedback

weve always grinded, however in this particular job the floor is in great shape and i was wondering if a good pressure wash with a surface cleaner would be enough prep for this job.

We will grind!


----------



## Roamer (Jul 5, 2010)

Hot tire pick up is probably the harshest condition the floor coating will have to withstand, grinding is a must.


----------



## riskend (Jan 25, 2015)

Hydrochloric wash & blast buddy Thin the first coat 50% & build the topcoat. Simple.
Watch those caustics though, full protective gear is mandatory, you need to go home safe.


----------



## GHP (Mar 22, 2015)

I would sand blast it and grind the corners with hand grinder, you don't want to risk this turning up like crap. Prep is 95% of a good floor job. I used to do 20k sqft floors and more. on my knees for days grinding all the corners and where the blaster couldnt get.


----------



## Boco (May 18, 2013)

I would grind it with vac attached . 1800 sq. You could be coating the same day Etching is easy but needs time to dry which could be a few days. Blasting is messy and can get expensive.


----------



## riskend (Jan 25, 2015)

Your market is so vast. 
How nice to have the luxury of clientele, prepared to pay the price of a proper job.
We are now wet-blasting profiles on precast structural members and who knows what half-assed coating protocols are going to be used for finishing.
Amend that, I'm trying to retire and I find I'm tied into a new lot of 10 year Government guarantees.
A resident comic in the factory nest said," You'll only be 70 if you go a bit faster."
Thanks mate.


----------



## BerkPearce (Feb 5, 2015)

You also need to grind it after power wash with surface cleaner to change the profile enough.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

Grind it!!


----------



## pvtgloss (May 25, 2015)

I use a floor buffer with sanding pads. I've done 100's of thousands of square feet at a certain AUTOMOTIVE PLANT. Never had one fail, not once.


----------



## duomit (Jan 2, 2019)

*Concrete Grinding*

Only Concrete Grinding or Shotblasting will provide the necessary concrete profile. Power wash or acid not worth it.


----------



## Brushman4 (Oct 18, 2014)

Repeat after me, this is a necro thread, this a necro thread!


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

If the floor is really smooth (i.e. troweled very smooth) or if it has been polished then I would grind it. 



If it's in good shape then I would do a 100% acid etching with muriatic acid. It's important when acid etching to not water it down, it's fairly inexpensive already so just buy whatever is necessary. 



Neuetralize with baking soda and water, followed by a good wash. Next day, broom/blow everything to make sure all residue is off, then coat it with what you want.


----------



## jennifertemple (Oct 30, 2011)

Brushman4 said:


> Repeat after me, this is a necro thread, this a necro thread!


This is a necro thread, this is a necro thread, this a necro thread! THANK YOU!!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

jenniferwarms said:


> Hello. I have been thinking about hiring a professional company to put an epoxy coating on our garage floor. There are a handful of companies on the Internet. I am just wondering if anyone on here has hired a company and what your thoughts are?


Yes, it’s probably a could idea to hire a company to do the work. Most won’t want to do it for free.

Just so you know, this is a site for professional painters and associated trades to discuss various aspects of their profession - not for DIYers and other non-pros to solicite free advice. If you wish to receive answers to questions such as this, please go to our sister site DIYChatroom.com. Many of our pros from here hang out there and will likely be willing to assist.


----------



## mwendt (10 mo ago)

dare i say shot blast-


----------

